# 4 horse mercury outboard questions??



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Does anyone know if it is diffucult to give a 4 hp mercury outboard a tune up yourself?? What exactly is involved?? Just chaning plugs?? Also I think I need to replace the water pump in it. It is not pumping any water out through the spit hole. Ive checked to see if it is just plugged up with mud or something, but it doesnt seemto be. It will still run all day at trolling speeds, but if I put any gas to it at all, it just dies. I assume from overheating. Anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I would definitely fix that water pump problem . Not sure how old of 4 hp you have or if it is 2 stroke . Tune up I would just do plugs and fuel filter .


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

The impeller may be fried, if you separate the upper-lower units 4-6-8 bolts? it should be on the driveshaft, a star like rubber wheel of sorts. If no water is exiting the drain that could be why. If you know its not pumping water through it, I wouldn't run it any more until its fixed. I am not a marine mechanic, someone on here will know more I'm sure.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. Its a late 80" sometime I think & I know it is a 2 stroke. Not to familiar with them. Me & a buddy have had it apart once, But im not sure if I could do it again. Ill see how much the part is to fix that. It seems to start right up & run good for the first few mins, then I think it gets hot & thats why it wont run at higher speeds afret that.


----------

